# Pooch Test. Pregnant?



## vanessahart (Aug 31, 2009)

We purchased this goat when we went with a friend to the auction. We to think maybe we got a pregnant goat. Shes already showing signs as well. Rubbing her belly and biting at it. Peeing but its not really coming out. Pretty sure shes pregnant. Any idea how far along?


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 26, 2009)

IDK, but she's really super cute


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd say she's bred.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Do you have any other information on her like how old she is? has she ever kidded before? 

I ask that because she has a little bag, so either yes she is or no ethey just took the babies off her a bit ago and she still has a bag from that. 

I can not tell from the pooch test because it is not close enough.


----------



## vanessahart (Aug 31, 2009)

I dont have any other info on her. I got her at an auction and they didnt say anything about her.

She has white discharge, has been pawing the ground alot and seems agitated.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

could be going into labor :shrug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree with Stacey. Could e going into labor. Keep a eye on her. Have your stuff ready for her. Towels, iodine, molasses for molasses water for mom.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

To me she looks too sunken on the right side to be preggy, not saying that she could have dropped and is ready to deliver...her udder being lopsided indicates she likely had a single at one point and was not milked to keep her even. Also, she very well could have delivered a week ago as some does will continue with discharge up to 4 weeks after a delivery :shrug: Her tail being all icky is saying that she;s had this discharge for awhile, it's not looking as though it just started.


----------

